

How much could I improve the performance of one of my websites in 1 hour? - napolux
http://allbs.co.uk/2013/05/19/web-performance-optimisation-hour-1/

======
tetha
Your speedup is kind of a logarithmic curve which maps the total time spent
optimizing to the speedup you get. So the first hour will be very, very
efficient, but after a day of optimizing, things start to get gnarly.

